# Alot happening



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

This month has been a busy time at the mousery/ rattery. XD I have 14 baby mice so far that are 2 weeks old, just opened their eyes yesterday. Have 9 baby African soft furred rats that are 4 days old and just born today 6 baby rats from my albino dumbo rat so far only knowing that 3 are normal furred and 3 are going to be hairless . less than a week for my siamese rat to have her babies and my rex mouse to have hers .


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Gosh! Busy time for you eh! Congrats on all those little 'uns. Hope everything goes as planned and I look forward to looaaads of piccies!


----------



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

Be posting up pics in the morning  Had another litter come in this evening, my rex mouse had 12 bubs, 8 PE 4 DE


----------



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

Woo lots of babies  looking forward to seeing pics


----------



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

All the babies so far


----------



## Trixie's Mice (Feb 3, 2013)

Oh the mice are so cute, I love their marbled spotting!


----------

